
Coding Horror: A Question of Programming Ethics - makimaki
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001072.html
======
curi
big name sites should stop asking for people's username and password from
other sites.

~~~
Hexstream
I'd say, ALL sites should stop asking for username and password from other
sites (which they don't control[1]).

It's bad when you get screwed, for obvious reasons. It's also bad when you
don't get screwed because it reinforces your false sense of security in an
inherently insecure practice.

[1] I don't mind as much about situations like logging in to Youtube with your
Google credentials since I know google controls both sites.

